# Painting OSB in the garage.



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

If the OSB you get has a smooth side, install it w/ that facing inside the garage. I dont' think you'll have much like sealing it smooth, but a good oil based primer like kilz and a couple coats of paint should get you as a good of results as you could expect. You could cover seems w/ cheap molding too if you like.


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

J187 said:


> If the OSB you get has a smooth side, install it w/ that facing inside the garage. I dont' think you'll have much like sealing it smooth, but a good oil based primer like kilz and a couple coats of paint should get you as a good of results as you could expect. You could cover seems w/ cheap molding too if you like.


:thumbsup:


----------

